# Ferry Martin i Soler LNG Green Power



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Ferry Martin i Soler LNG (Green Power) Liquefied Natural Gas (Gas Natural Licuado GNL) powered leaving the port of Valencia doing 20 knots


----------

